# Stuck at 0% of getting satellite info



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

_(If you're thinking deja vu it's because I originally posted this in a thread that I thought was related. Original poster's problem was resolved by switching the receiver to stacked mode, and my setup isn't stacked, so it's not related)_

I came home after the long Thanksgiving weekend and the R15 was saying "searching for satellite signal" (I wonder how long it was like that and how many things would have been missed if I really depended on this box). I did a menu reset and it got stuck at 0% on the second boot progress bar ("satellite info", I think). I tried swapping the cables (I remember this fixed a stalled software download once) to no avail. I let it sit there for a good 10 minutes and it got nowhere.

I brought up the menu and it allowed me into the signal strength meter, and the transponders started filling in with reasonable readings. After about 10 of them I cancelled the signal strength meter. Immediately that progress bar started going (i.e. going into the signal strength meter apparently coaxed it along somehow!). Then it got stuck at 99%. I left it there for a another 5 minutes or so. I did the same procedure (signal strength meter), and that did the trick.

I'd have done more debugging but it was actually my wife who wanted to use it, so I was just interested in getting it running as quickly as possible.


----------



## dms1 (Oct 26, 2007)

As I said in the other thread, I've seen it stuck at the 0% mark for over an hour and then suddenly complete and spring into live. Just be patient and leave it alone for a while next time it does it.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

How long is your cable run from the Multi switch or Dish to your receiver? Also, do you have an antenna signal diplexed on the satellite cable?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

mhayes70 said:


> How long is your cable run from the Multi switch or Dish to your receiver? Also, do you have an antenna signal diplexed on the satellite cable?


It's about 10 feet from the multiswitch. No antenna signal diplexed on it. The R10 in the living room (about 50 feet from the same multiswitch) was fine.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

dms1 said:


> As I said in the other thread, I've seen it stuck at the 0% mark for over an hour and then suddenly complete and spring into live. Just be patient and leave it alone for a while next time it does it.


Are you seriously suggesting waiting for more than an hour for what should be an appliance-class device? Man, and I thought the boot time was bad enough.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

If you can. Try switching the cable on the multi switch. Could be the ports on the multi switch are going bad. Also, make sure the connectors are in good shape and no water can get into them and make sure it is grounded good.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

walters said:


> It's about 10 feet from the multiswitch. No antenna signal diplexed on it. The R10 in the living room (about 50 feet from the same multiswitch) was fine.


Next time you flip the thing on and it's stuck again with the "searching for satellite" message, see if you can coax it into tuning to a channel with the opposite polarity transponder. Or better still, a whole different satellite. Channel 455 (CTV 9) is good for this as it's the only English language channel on 119.(Horizontal polarization=even numbered, vertical=odd numbered) Download the 101 transponder map from this system so you know what channels are on what transponders.

If it suddenly comes alive when you do this, you have a multiswitch or cable problem, as the unit isn't being fed the proper polarity transponders (or the proper satellite feed) in response to it's DC voltage feed to the multiswitch (13 or 18V DC).


----------

